# Anyone want to help me make a newspaper ad?



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I think it looks great!


----------



## So Cal Kat (Jul 20, 2005)

I like the fact that it is nice and clean but I take it you are really looking to push the need for people to volunteer to be fosters so just some tips (I happen to work for a newspaper in real estate advertising) Remember to always use white space because the eye is always drawn to ads that are easy to read, you also need to catch their attention right away so they have an idea of what you are promoting, figure most people are glancing and will read what grabs their attention or looks interesting... I would maybe start out with something like... Foster Homes Wanted: Have some extara love and room to share? Maybe even make it so it looks like the dog is saying it, then go into your paragraph about the need and end with the contact information, since the rescue information is in there twice you can consolidate to just one area giving you more space to put an emphasis on what you are looking for. 

Kat


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Just about what you demonstrated would catch my eye.

Hooch


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I agree that you need a catchy headline. What about:

Love is Golden! in big, bold letters at the top?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Your ad would catch my eye, too. The white space and the pictures are good.

I like the "Love is Golden" phrase.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So Cal Kat said:


> I like the fact that it is nice and clean but I take it you are really looking to push the need for people to volunteer to be fosters so just some tips (I happen to work for a newspaper in real estate advertising) Remember to always use white space because the eye is always drawn to ads that are easy to read, you also need to catch their attention right away so they have an idea of what you are promoting, figure most people are glancing and will read what grabs their attention or looks interesting... I would maybe start out with something like... Foster Homes Wanted: Have some extara love and room to share? Maybe even make it so it looks like the dog is saying it, then go into your paragraph about the need and end with the contact information, since the rescue information is in there twice you can consolidate to just one area giving you more space to put an emphasis on what you are looking for.
> 
> Kat


Thanks so much! Great suggestions.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

A little different take on it, I liked the idea of the Love is Golden line, but wanted something a little different.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I like the white spaces but agree that the info about a need for Foster Homes needs to catch the eye immediately rather than being imbedded in the text.
When I first glanced at it I just caught that it was about a rescue organization...which is not the message you want to convey.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, I missed your post where you moved the Foster Homes needed info to the headline. That's better


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> A little different take on it, I liked the idea of the Love is Golden line, but wanted something a little different.


I like this one. I also like having the dog say it. That is a great idea.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

So Cal Kat said:


> I like the fact that it is nice and clean but I take it you are really looking to push the need for people to volunteer to be fosters so just some tips (I happen to work for a newspaper in real estate advertising) Remember to always use white space because the eye is always drawn to ads that are easy to read, you also need to catch their attention right away so they have an idea of what you are promoting, figure most people are glancing and will read what grabs their attention or looks interesting... I would maybe start out with something like... Foster Homes Wanted: Have some extara love and room to share? Maybe even make it so it looks like the dog is saying it, then go into your paragraph about the need and end with the contact information, since the rescue information is in there twice you can consolidate to just one area giving you more space to put an emphasis on what you are looking for.
> 
> Kat



I think all of this is good advice. You always want the title to stand out and hit you so it catches your eye and attention. The title is everything. That is what they will see first. The dog saying it is a great idea. Looks like you are getting good information. Hopefully it will all help. Good luck


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmmm...it's looks great, but it seems to be missing the human element. But that is the message...

I'm very visual, so my eye is drawn to images. Those babies need shelter and a human experiencing the joy of their presence would pull me in!


----------



## So Cal Kat (Jul 20, 2005)

I like it, just wondering does the paper allow reverse print? You could make the top heading white letters with black background that could help it jump out... Would any of your fosters volunteer for a photo with their rescue?? You could even put underneath the photo, foster mom or dad with so and so who is available for adoption.  


Kat


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

So Cal Kat said:


> Would any of your fosters volunteer for a photo with their rescue?? You could even put underneath the photo, foster mom or dad with so and so who is available for adoption.
> 
> 
> Kat


Great idea!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

It makes me want to foster one right now. Pity I don't live in Texas. I am always on the lookout at our local shelter though.


----------

